# Lowes,Menards and Home Depot Halloween 2013



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi!

I started this Thread because Lowes and Menards always seem to have amazing Halloween stuff.(I don't have a Menards but its fun to hear about them ) As for Home depot goes last year they had a small selection of airblowns and lighting and 2 life sizes. According to Gemmy's preview It seems Home Depot has taken a set up when it comes to their airblowns which leads me to believe they have the potential to have other great stuff too.

If anyone knows anything feel free to post here !


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

just bumping up the thread. Also home depot has started adding Halloween but most of it is of course Inflatables.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

heh....you're going to be bumping it alot. Not much effort goes into checking if someone else already posted about what stores have....for example the multiple Costco Skeleton threads. So if you want to keep this as the "oficial" one, keep bumping it to the top so folks will see it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

Last year I saw Lowe's had some neat stuff. I will check them out again this year too!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

My local Lowes said Monday is the day they put their good out.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

For the last two years lowes had those projectors. I think they were Gemmy. Toters said that our house freaked them out because of the images projecting on the house. The skull looked like it was on fire because it's such a bad projector I guess it shakes the image? Not sure why but it was a hit. Will try to buy a third this year. For what ...I don't know.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I think you are too early with this thread. Menards doesn't put stuff out until middle of August, and even though you didn't mention them, Kmart / Target / Walgreens don't put out stuff till middle of September. From what I gather, Dollar Tree, Big Lots, and Michaels, and Dollar General are the early bloomers for Halloween besides something like a speciality store like Spirit, or another generic Halloween store. For the department stores, it's because the Back to School stuff is in the area now. For Menards, they have to get rid of CERTAIN summer stuff to get in Halloween (Lawnmovers / sprinklers / hoses / etc). Menards can leave some summer stuff up though (patio stuff) until Christmas stuff gets setup a little later than Halloween stuff (another section at Menards). Than, when Halloween goes away, that becomes toy section for Christmas.

I think maybe a few years ago, the Back to School stuff got bought faster than it is now. I think that these stores are not getting as many shoppers for Back to School as they did before, and thus they are keeping the Back to School stuff up longer so they get rid of it instead of just clearing it all on Sept 1st.

In a way, I think that something like Michael's setting up so early really ruins it for me. Than, I think automatically that Target, Walgreens, and Kmart will have stuff up, but than they don't. I have to wait another 1 1/2 months for those stores to get stuff in. I do think that Michaels does set it up too early, but how much good summer stuff do they really have? So, it makes sense in a way why they are in such a hurry.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Yea, Hardware stores usually are the last places to get merchandise. Last year, a Lowe's in my are didn't get anything ZIP! I don't have a Menards. But I am too interested to see what they'll have.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Halloweenfan said:


> I think you are too early with this thread. Menards doesn't put stuff out until middle of August, and even though you didn't mention them, Kmart / Target / Walgreens don't put out stuff till middle of September. From what I gather, Dollar Tree, Big Lots, and Michaels, and Dollar General are the early bloomers for Halloween besides something like a speciality store like Spirit, or another generic Halloween store. For the department stores, it's because the Back to School stuff is in the area now. For Menards, they have to get rid of CERTAIN summer stuff to get in Halloween (Lawnmovers / sprinklers / hoses / etc). Menards can leave some summer stuff up though (patio stuff) until Christmas stuff gets setup a little later than Halloween stuff (another section at Menards). Than, when Halloween goes away, that becomes toy section for Christmas.
> 
> I think maybe a few years ago, the Back to School stuff got bought faster than it is now. I think that these stores are not getting as many shoppers for Back to School as they did before, and thus they are keeping the Back to School stuff up longer so they get rid of it instead of just clearing it all on Sept 1st.
> 
> In a way, I think that something like Michael's setting up so early really ruins it for me. Than, I think automatically that Target, Walgreens, and Kmart will have stuff up, but than they don't. I have to wait another 1 1/2 months for those stores to get stuff in. I do think that Michaels does set it up too early, but how much good summer stuff do they really have? So, it makes sense in a way why they are in such a hurry.


Thanks on informing me on how menards works. Also your right about the department store I guess I never really pay attention to back to school stuff. One thing I have noticed about my Kmart is they get Halloween in earlier than other department stores in my area but the selection is small in comparison to what's suppose to be in store and what I see from watching videos of other Kmart's but I think its all just an excuse to put Christmas earlier because I remember walking to the back of the store and what do I see? A trim a home Christmas tree on the shelf and ready to sale! However There used to be another Kmart that recently closed it had about the same selection as the Kmart I just mentioned but it was smaller and only put Christmas out a few days into November.I guess it all depends on the Size of the store and what you need to sell before you can get any Halloween out.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I think lowes and from videos i've seen, menards too, usually has a couple cool lifesizes, usually a reaper and a witch, plus last year there was a pirate. I havent checked my lowes yer, but it looks like theres some jind of rainbow animated reaper. I have the lowes ghostly strobe reaper which is a nice porch prop, but not scary enough to put in my haunted house. It'll be interesting to see the merchandise this year


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Home Depot had their "Halloween Harvest" up on the their .com website.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I just called my local Menards today an they said they should be setting up their Halloween items next week. What I have found the truth to be, however, is that Menards gets their new Halloween items in pretty early on in the season (Late July- Early August), but they keep them deep in their back room until they sell most of their summer and lawn items. 

With that being said, Menards also sells whatever they can during the season, but at the end of the year their clearances never go above 50% off. Why is that? Because after about a week into November they put all their unsold Halloween merchandise in their back room, and keep it until next year to sell for the full price again. They keep doing this until about 3 or 4 years without the product selling, which then they list it for half off during the season.

I suppose doing this is better than constantly lowering the price of something daily until it gets to 90% (Like stores such as Target and Michaels do), but over time they would accumulate quite a few items that just will not sell. So technically, if you work in the Hardware department of Menards, you can enter the back room and see what they will have before they even put it out (Since you would be doing that yourself).


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

My Lowes said they would set up in about a week or two.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

CCdalek said:


> I just called my local Menards today an they said they should be setting up their Halloween items next week. What I have found the truth to be, however, is that Menards gets their new Halloween items in pretty early on in the season (Late July- Early August), but they keep them deep in their back room until they sell most of their summer and lawn items.
> 
> With that being said, Menards also sells whatever they can during the season, but at the end of the year their clearances never go above 50% off. Why is that? Because after about a week into November they put all their unsold Halloween merchandise in their back room, and keep it until next year to sell for the full price again. They keep doing this until about 3 or 4 years without the product selling, which then they list it for half off during the season.
> 
> I suppose doing this is better than constantly lowering the price of something daily until it gets to 90% (Like stores such as Target and Michaels do), but over time they would accumulate quite a few items that just will not sell. So technically, if you work in the Hardware department of Menards, you can enter the back room and see what they will have before they even put it out (Since you would be doing that yourself).


Party City does this too. I noticed last year when they were putting their stuff out early I saw a Jester cane with a full price sticker over a clearance sticker. I really like that Target and MIchaels marks their stuff way down. I am able to pick up stuff really cheap for the next year.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> I just called my local Menards today an they said they should be setting up their Halloween items next week. What I have found the truth to be, however, is that Menards gets their new Halloween items in pretty early on in the season (Late July- Early August), but they keep them deep in their back room until they sell most of their summer and lawn items.
> 
> With that being said, Menards also sells whatever they can during the season, but at the end of the year their clearances never go above 50% off. Why is that? Because after about a week into November they put all their unsold Halloween merchandise in their back room, and keep it until next year to sell for the full price again. They keep doing this until about 3 or 4 years without the product selling, which then they list it for half off during the season.
> 
> I suppose doing this is better than constantly lowering the price of something daily until it gets to 90% (Like stores such as Target and Michaels do), but over time they would accumulate quite a few items that just will not sell. So technically, if you work in the Hardware department of Menards, you can enter the back room and see what they will have before they even put it out (Since you would be doing that yourself).


i went to menards last year just 4 days after halloween and they were already putting the leftover stock away. though they do have great stuff every year, i really wanted to hit up their clearance items. on the plus side, even not on clearance their prices are still pretty reasonable. i freaking love menards.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

My brother is an hr manager at lowes, per their regulations Halloween end cap hast to be set no later than August 31st. Xmas is Sept 31st...crazy right.


----------



## William Home Haunter (Aug 6, 2013)

I work at Lowes in PA and we started to receive some stuff, but nothing good yet. Corporate set date isn't until week before Sept but if we can get the manager to ok it will be out earlier. It looks like the trend is to go with more inflatables this year. They've also updated the lifesize witch and I don't like what I've seen. The old witch has a Facebook at Olga LowesWitch if you have any pictures you can tag her in.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Uugghh! Not more inflatables!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

wtf is the hype with all the inflatables? they're overpriced and not even remotely scary looking. too cartoonish to be frightening. i mean sure, kids love them but holy crap. talk about lazy decorating! i guess lazy decorating is better than no decorating at all.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i like decorating and taking my time i dont like instant decorations like airblowns cause they cant be up 24 hours a day


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Last year, I left my inflatable crouching cat out in the side yard 24 hrs a day from the first weekend in October to Halloween. My original plan was to put it on a timer so that it was inflated only in the evening, but was afraid a fox or bird would poke holes in the flattened material by walking on it. Each weekend, I unplugged Kitty to mow the grass, then moved it a little farther toward the front sidewalk.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*Menards*

Manager of hardware said they'd started receiving fall/Halloween items & thought they'd be starting to stock next week.

Agreeed with above posters who mentioned Menards pack their items up after only a half-price clearance. I've noticed at the start of the season they sometimes put a few of the older items out with a "final clearance" price which seems to be around a 60% discount. You have to catch them when they're first putting that stuff out & get a pretty good deal.

Inflatable are fun for the little ones & add another dimension to the display. I think they're fun (& easy), so I put a couple out. Like a little variety


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, I feel like I've asked this before but I can't find it anywhere. 

I noticed some corn stalks at Home Depot last year... do they have them every year? About how much are they?

Anyone know?


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lowes has added Halloween online!!!!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Menards still has nothing Halloween out. Doesn't this seem a bit late for them?


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

At long last we have Lowes Halloween sightings! On Gemmy's Facebook someone has an in-person picture of the "Christmas" Reaper and a video of the new Sassy Witch. We also have some things on their site to look at. At long last!


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

I can only afford this one


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

The skull is fine, and I can look past the cheap robe. Those bright, solid hands and feet are kind of distracting, though. And they look pretty cheap.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I noticed in the video of the witch the lights in the dress aren't working either that or there none at all.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I kind of like the flaming jack-o-lantern http://www.lowes.com/pd_470027-8066...een&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=halloween&facetInfo=


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> At long last we have Lowes Halloween sightings! On Gemmy's Facebook someone has an in-person picture of the "Christmas" Reaper and a video of the new Sassy Witch. We also have some things on their site to look at. At long last!


Can you please show us this picture? I can not seem to find it on Gemmy's Facebook page.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Penumbra this is the picture posted on Facebook.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

If I bought that Reaper, I would not use it for Halloween; he would be alongside an army of undead reindeer and a sleigh with a bloody sack of body parts around Christmas


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> If I bought that Reaper, I would not use it for Halloween; he would be alongside an army of undead reindeer and a sleigh with a bloody sack of body parts around Christmas


That gives me an idea Garth! Maybe I can decorate for Christmas after all. (Evil laugh.)

And thanks for the picture Scarecrow.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Your welcome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

I really like the new Gemmy witch at Lowes!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

The new witch looks pretty neat based on that video, but she sounds older than she looks in my opinion.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I think that it was kind of lazy to have a new voice say the _exact_ same phrases as all of their other witches. I also noticed that the body didn't light up, although I thought it was meant to. You never know, those employees set them up the quickest they can.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Everytime someone says the name Menards... I always remember their awesome Halloween display in Mankato, MN. I bought so many things from them including several very large, stuffed rubber bats that hung upside down. Since then they've crumbled due to age and I haven't found any since. We moved from MN in '08 and sadly, Idaho doesn't have a Menards so no more wondering through the fabulous Halloween section for hours  I did call them a few years ago about the bats and they said they didn't carry them anymore. If anyone knows what I'm talking about and you see them at your Menards.. please let me know. I'll see if I can find a pic of that bat and post it here.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

here it is


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

My Lowes does not have their Halloween stuff out yet but the guy who I spoke to on the phone said he'll get the reaper down and hold it for me so I'm picking it up later today.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm picking it up later today but he might no go in the haunt he'll just be outside the entrance.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who would appreciate a video of him when he's set-up.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

well when lowes sets up halloween the reaper is going to be the first thing to buy since he's cheap and maybe the witch later on the season


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that loves the reaper! I'm not usually big on inflatables but I really like him.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i think im the only person happy for the 2 life sizes at lowes


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Not necessarily. I am happy they are taking a new angle with the witch. And thankful that _someone_ has Gemmy life-size this year. Now I'm nervous they may be extinct next year  , but let's focus on this year first. Anyway, you aren't the only one happy about them.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Not necessarily. I am happy they are taking a new angle with the witch. And thankful that _someone_ has Gemmy life-size this year. Now I'm nervous they may be extinct next year  , but let's focus on this year first. Anyway, you aren't the only one happy about them.


oh thank god,i also like the new witch face i started to hate the old wrinkly look


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Stopped by Lowes tonight and they had all their Halloween stuff... boxed up and high up above the shelves. Waiting.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I checked Lowes toady and they started putting out Halloween. There selection is literally everything you see online not too much this year. I didn't' t see the witch thought.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

My Lowes had started setting up too. They mostly had some smaller items. I had hoped they would have everything out, which I thought they usually do by now. Oh well. I still picked up the Zombie Grave Raver, which is my first Gemmy Halloween item this year. 

P.S. Zombiesmash: isn't that the worst? I've gone into Walmart's garden center in past years and seen it filled with boxes simply marked "Halloween". I just wanted to get them down and rip them open.  But that's all part of the fun, isn't it? Going into a store and being shocked at its sudden appearance.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

what do the grave ravers sing? im dying to know


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

The Zombie sings a song by that One Direction group, the Witch sings the "WildOnes(?)" song. Not sure if that is the title or just in the song. The Skeleton sings that "Locked Out of Heaven" one by Bruno Mars. Don't quote me on any of that, I know next to nothing about music (titles, artists, etc.).


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

._. no offence but screw the zombie i like the witch and the skeleton better now i'm not a fan of direction so...


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> I checked Lowes toady and they started putting out Halloween. There selection is literally everything you see online not too much this year. I didn't' t see the witch thought.


That's how Lowe's is, usually. They don't have a lot of Halloween. They usually have one end cap, and just really, really tiny bit down an aisle.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

They usually only fill one end cap, but it is pretty much all Gemmy and a lot, if not all, of it is exclusive to Lowes. So for me that is pretty cool. I would rather have a small selection of really interesting, quality décor than aisle after aisle of cheap stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Lowe's Halloween Endcap*

Stopped in Lowes today and this store had their halloween out. Downsized from last years area unless they add more later, but I'm doubting it. Still the one endcap same as last year, but they had more airblowns on display last year (2 this year) and also maybe 3 of the Gemmy animated props on display (1 this year). The small halloween stuff had a small mini row of display racks last year and just one small section this year. Here's what I saw in my store. Pricing is listed in my album when I could read it off my photos.

I liked the look of this Mr. Bones Jangles skeleton. Sorry didn't see how tall he was but I'm guess maybe 4 feet. Liked the coloring of it.










Thought this was a nice easy and fun way for little kids to decorate a pumpkin without cutting or painting anything:










This was the top display section of the end cap, left to right:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*More LOWES, Set 2*

Some of the shelved items on display:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*More LOWES, Set 3*

































Sarah The Sassy Witch, was animated in that her head turned first to left side then center then to right side. She spoke but her mouth didn't move. Quite a departure from Gemmy's other life-size animated witches of previous years. No misting cauldrons or stirring witches. 


I also remembered seeing a small fogger, light strands, spider webs, pumpkin cutting and gutting tools. Didn't notice that hanging bat someone posted a picture of earlier in the thread. Might have been on the top end cap but I didn't notice him or remember seeing a box for it. 

Well that's it. I was with Hubby looking for garden things and had to stop to check out the display and grab pics for everyone. He's not a halloween person so was bugging me move on...there might have been a few things I missed. And like I said in my first post the display this year was definitely downsized from the previous year and maybe some other stores will have more out.

The Gemmy Head Dropping props that Lowes carried last year (Lowes had a reaper and maybe a skeleton) and that Home Depot had and I got on clearance online last year (a witch), all seem to have disappeared from the line up this year so far. I kind of liked that movement.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I was in Home Depot the other day and noticed that they now have the pink foam board, used for tombstones, pre-cut. Perfect for small tombstones and for those who may not have a vehicle or trailer to carry a whole sheet.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for the pics, GoS.  I think that is the first time in years that they have had that many non-Gemmy items. I'm fine with that, and kind of like the variety. Did that pumpkin candy dish with the skeleton do anything? I like the look of it nonetheless.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't get a chance to do much more that get the photos. Between my DH trying to move me away from the halloween section to people wanting to get thru the main aisle where the halloween was endcapped while I was attempting to get a focused shot, it was tough. I was thinking that the bowl might have been one of those animated versions but I checked the label and it didn't say animated. If someone else doesn't have an answer from their store I will make a note to look it over next time I'm there.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Wow! Thanks for the pics, GoS.  I think that is the first time in years that they have had that many non-Gemmy items. I'm fine with that, and kind of like the variety. Did that pumpkin candy dish with the skeleton do anything? I like the look of it nonetheless.


I agree with you on that. For the past several years, Lowe's has had nothing but Gemmy Halloween (And Christmas for that matter) products. I bet the reason they did not this year is because of how little Gemmy is offering other than costumes and inflatables this year. I'm sure they still ordered quite a few inflatables from them this year since they do practically every year, but Lowe's probably wants more than just them. Thank goodness for that!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last year I bought the Gemmy animated life-sized pirate from them (photos from Lowes are on Pages 5 & 6 in my 2012 album). Based on the box, which was a Gemmy product, I think all of the purple/orange boxes similar to the witch or light up skeleton this year are all Gemmy products labeled for Lowes. I was kind of surprised you guys think there is more product this year from other vendors because I didn't get that impression, at least from my store. I'm really glad they still carry halloween even if they don't display as much out of the box. My Home Depots haven't carried Halloween in quite a while now.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

t


Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sarah The Sassy Witch, was animated in that her head turned first to left side then center then to right side. She spoke but her mouth didn't move. Quite a departure from Gemmy's other life-size animated witches of previous years. No misting cauldrons or stirring witches.
> 
> 
> I also remembered seeing a small fogger, light strands, spider webs, pumpkin cutting and gutting tools. Didn't notice that hanging bat someone posted a picture of earlier in the thread. Might have been on the top end cap but I didn't notice him or remember seeing a box for it.
> ...


thank you for the pics! there awesome i can't wait to go and stuff a cart full of halloween stuff at lowes


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you so very much for the pictures Ghost of Spookie! I almost lost faith in Lowes. Your Lowes has way more out than the one I went to. I like the $15 skull chalice it seems like I have seen it before.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I just got to see this imposing guy with my own eyes!:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_470020-8066...een&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=halloween&facetInfo=

OMG I want one!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

How much for the spooky tree at Lowes? All they had out at mine was the tree with one of those charcoal skellies hanging off it. Looked pretty cool together. They'd make a great centerpiece for the dining table.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> How much for the spooky tree at Lowes? All they had out at mine was the tree with one of those charcoal skellies hanging off it. Looked pretty cool together. They'd make a great centerpiece for the dining table.


The lit Spooky Tree with fabric was 69.98. Prices that I caught on items are posted in my album photo descrip.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Read somewhere else on the Forum that Menard's sells Spookytown items, but under a different name. For anyone that has been there lately, have you seen any of these for sale?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

menards sells spookytown as spookytown, then they have the menards brand wich isnt any cheaper.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

No Halloween stuff at our local Lowe's yet, but I did get the foam board to start my boarded up windows today.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I really want to visit Menards this year. They opened a new one about 1/2 hour away, but I haven't gone yet! I think I'll wait til October or so.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Someone found Halloween stuff at Menards for this year on video. It's NOT me. It's a little shaky at times, but it's something.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sarah The Sassy Witch, was animated in that her head turned first to left side then center then to right side. She spoke but her mouth didn't move. Quite a departure from Gemmy's other life-size animated witches of previous years. No misting cauldrons or stirring witches.
> 
> 
> I also remembered seeing a small fogger, light strands, spider webs, pumpkin cutting and gutting tools. Didn't notice that hanging bat someone posted a picture of earlier in the thread. Might have been on the top end cap but I didn't notice him or remember seeing a box for it.
> ...


I'm so glad you posted those pics... I see they have a light up tree that I almost just paid 99.00 for through the Country Door catalog but, wondered if I could find it for less. Is that 69.00 price tag in the background for that tree?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*LOWES has items online to order as well, some free ship*

Alkonost, yes, 69.98. 

BTW people should know that most of this stuff is available to order thru Lowes website now. Just seach for Halloween. When I put the tree in my cart, it said shipping was free. Free shipping might apply to orders over a certain dollar amount, I didn't spend any more time on the site to find out but sure it's listed somewhere. Some items can be picked up at the store but not all. Hope this helps those without a Lowes near them who see a Gemmy prop and have no way of buying it otherwise.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

yay some videos of menards


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I see Menards has the head dropping witch this year but she's different now she plays clips of a clip used in the airblown haunted house.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

this year i like the head dropping witch better


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

*lowes*

Gemmys#1... I bought the bowl it's very nice... The eyes on the skeleton light up.... I also bought the tree w ghosts and two of the flaming pumpkins! Lowes doesn't have much but the little that they do is awesome!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

My Menards is just starting to get the shelving out today.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Spookywolf said:


> Read somewhere else on the Forum that Menard's sells Spookytown items, but under a different name. For anyone that has been there lately, have you seen any of these for sale?


I believe they are sold under Menard's Halloween brand name "Pumpkin Hollow". They are Lemax Spooky Town items, just packaged in Menard's own name brand. They do that with lots of items made by Gemmy, etc.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I do like the new face on the tree. Much more whimsically evil, if you know what I mean.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I was at my local Menards today, and they were also just starting to set up their Halloween items. Nothing was on display yet, but taking a look at the boxes they were taking out it looked like they had the Head Dropping Witch, and a new 3ft Butler with a Crow (The same ones in that video but not on display). Unfortunately I did not have my camera to take pictures, but next time I go I will.


----------



## Drez (Sep 27, 2012)

nothing down here yet. so far only big lots and 2 end caps at dollar tree down here.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

went to menards today and they were only just starting to put stuff out. had some fall fragrances (wax melts and candles) and some wall decals and window stickers.. that was it. then i think they had a little tiny bit of candy but i could be mistaken. went to a lot of stores today.


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

Halloweenfan
Where did you find these videos? Someone who come from the late night bars then went to Menards? WOW.


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Here in Omaha, Menards blows HD and Lowe's away. Not even close. I buy stuff there ever year


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i love menards halloween selection.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Gemmy's site has more items added. not just airblowns or small stuff, but life-size, and other things! Go, see, be surprised!


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Last time I went (last week) there was nothing.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow never would have expected that.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Bought the lights alive reaper.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

will you make a video of it and maybe a setup one too?


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Ooooh, yes. I'm sure we would all appreciate a video of this in action. Hope you are happy with your purchase!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

My local Menards has started set up here are the few items that are out


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ooh! I'll have to go hit my local Menards soon then to see if they started putting anything out!


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 11, 2011)

Yesterday afternoon my Menards started putting out Halloween! Besides the things mentioned already, there were two life sized animated figures in the box that they are selling. One is s a witch who's head moves up and down and her mouth moves as well I believe and she is NOT the "sassy witch" pictured earlier, she is different.. The other one is a skeleton pirate that has an arm that moves and a mouth and head that moves/turns as well. I am guessing these "spooky hollow" branded guys are Gemmy. I have bought animated "spooky hollow" stuff from Menards and it has almost always been Gemmy stuff. I think the Pirate is similar to the Gemmy pirate they made a few years ago called Drake and the "one eyed drake" that grandin road sold. The pirate was $160 and i'm guessing the witch was a similar price but they hadn't marked it yet.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I dropped by a Lowe's in Boise today after dropping off my niece. They didn't have anything out and said it would'nt be on the shelves until the 1st of Sept. PPFF!!


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Spooky McWho said:


> My local Menards has started set up here are the few items that are out


LOVE the gnomes! Exactly what I need. Ha ha... need...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ethereal said:


> Yesterday afternoon my Menards started putting out Halloween! Besides the things mentioned already, there were two life sized animated figures in the box that they are selling. One is s a witch whose head moves up and down and her mouth moves as well I believe and she is NOT the "sassy witch" pictured earlier, she is different.. The other one is a skeleton pirate that has an arm that moves and a mouth and head that moves/turns as well. I am guessing these "spooky hollow" branded guys are Gemmy. I have bought animated "spooky hollow" stuff from Menards and it has almost always been Gemmy stuff. I think the Pirate is similar to the Gemmy pirate they made a few years ago called Drake and the "one eyed drake" that grandin road sold. The pirate was $160 and i'm guessing the witch was a similar price but they hadn't marked it yet.


Wonder if the Head Dropping witch is the one that Home Depot online had on clearance last year a number of us were fortunate to buy. I'll try to come back and link to a photo of her. I really liked the head dropping action particularly on her. Last years HD witch stands pretty tall over the little kids and whennher head drops it's like she's bending down to their level to talk to them. 

Also wonder if the Skeleton Pirate is the one that Lowes had last year. Bought one and really liked him. I'll come back an post a photo of him so you can see if he is the same one as the Menard's version you saw.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

According to Gemmys website I think he is the same pirate. http://www.gemmy.com/Life_Size_Skeleton_Pirate_p/62460.htm

Also Gemmys website have two versions of the witch one 'Speaks witchy phrases" and the other 'Makes spooky sounds '


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> According to Gemmys website I think he is the same pirate. http://www.gemmy.com/Life_Size_Skeleton_Pirate_p/62460.htm
> 
> Also Gemmys website have two versions of the witch one 'Speaks witchy phrases" and the other 'Makes spooky sounds '



Good thinking checking the Gemmy site. Yep, the Menard pirate is the same one I got from Lowes last year. The Menard head-dropping witch is the same one Home Depot had last year, it spoke several phrases. I see from checking the Gemmy LifeSize Prop page that Menards is getting a few more in like the Reaper Ghost. Kind of interesting to click on the different props and see the stores that will be carrying them. BJ's Warehouse is on the List BTW as well as an number of Canadian stores.

Here's a link to the LifeSize props: http://www.gemmy.com/Halloween_Life_Size_Decor_s/1915.htm


Now when I was in Lowes I only saw the colored Lights Alive Skeleton and the Sarah the Sassy Witch. According to Gemmy's website they should also be stocking the Lifesized Animated Reaper which I thought they had last year and is a head-dropper prop, and the Lifesize Skeleton Butler. Are you guys finding those two at your Lowes? If so, maybe my Lowes will be adding more halloween soon and time for another trip. They had a lot of smaller display items that I liked that were mostly missing when I was in.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I think Gemmy may have just forgotten to take down the Ghost Reaper and Head dropping reaper because on some of the pages they have things from last year still listed like in the animated section I don't think the first 9 things are really returning.

I have not seen the life size skeleton butler at Lowes or on their website. That same reaper came out in 2011 at Walgreens(were I got mine) Ace hardware and Kmart. Last year and this year I have seen him on Kmart.com and homedepot.com way overpriced. I have yet to see him at Lowes.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Here he is







Here's his box and under his is the Cornstalkers box

I'll have a youtube video soon!


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to set him up and do the video thepropfinder. I like the sounds he makes. IMO way better than some of the talking phrases and voice quality of some of Gemmy's other props. I think the kids will like him.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

It seems like a direct ripoff of Magic Power's "X-Ray Reaper." but hey, the market is full of copy-cats.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes I have that too.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i bought lights alive reaper i might make a setup video


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

X-Ray Reaper...was that at Sam's Club a couple years ago? I was thinking this looked just like that too. 
I think I would prefer the white light version, but that's only at Menard's, and there isn't one here.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i think you could take the white skeleton from walmart and dress it up like a reaper


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> X-Ray Reaper...was that at Sam's Club a couple years ago? I was thinking this looked just like that too.


Yes, that's the one I was talking about. Very cool, high quality prop. it's one of my favorite props in my collection. Although they went out of production two years ago,


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 11, 2011)

thepropfinder said:


>


The picture on the box doesn't do him justice! Thanks for the video. He is way cooler than I thought and now i want him! How much is he? Is there a volume control?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Ethereal said:


> The picture on the box doesn't do him justice! Thanks for the video. He is way cooler than I thought and now i want him! How much is he? Is there a volume control?


he's 50$ and has no volume controll


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

thepropfinder said:


> Here he is
> View attachment 165624
> 
> Here's his box and under his is the Cornstalkers box
> ...


I really want to get him! i Juts wish he was 5ft and had a moving head. How many batteries dose he take?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

it takes 4 batteries


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

It takes 4


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i uploaded a video of Lowe's nothing much no life sizes since i got the only lights alive reaper box no sign of the witch


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I stopped by my local Menards today, and they had everything new they were supposed to get except the Butler with Crow. I took a picture of their "Large Outdoor" Layout which shows what large props Menards stores will be getting this year:









I also took these pictures of the items they had on display and their boxes. Unfortunately nothing was turned on, but hopefully they will be next time I visit. Sorry the picture of the display is taken looking upwards at the figures; This Menards always has their large decorations on the highest shelf.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> I stopped by my local Menards today, and they had everything new they were supposed to get except the Butler with Crow. I took a picture of their "Large Outdoor" Layout which shows what large props Menards stores will be getting this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOHHH how I miss Menards


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> I stopped by my local Menards today, and they had everything new they were supposed to get except the Butler with Crow. I took a picture of their "Large Outdoor" Layout which shows what large props Menards stores will be getting this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i hope that scarecrow is that cheap at my menards. i couldnt justify the 80 dollar price tag last year but i wanted it SO bad.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Finally! I thought it was going to be the middle of October by the time a Menards was stocked and had displays. 

By the way, is that kicking scarecrow left over from last year?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Yes, the Kicking Scarecrow is leftover from last year. I would asasume that is why it is marked down in price.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Garden Ridge and Menards are the two stores I wish I had. They always seem to get the neatest stuff...

And I'm stuck with Walmart.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i like this from lowes










amk


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i'm going to check my second lowes


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This is such an off-the-wall comment but I have to say that I like the boxes for the halloween props that Menards is selling. LOL. Kind of vintage looking to me. The boxes the Lowes props come in are kind of run of the mill. I bought the pirate from Lowes last year and the box it's in is nothing compare to the nice artwork that the Menards box for him is.

Received the same witch as the Menard's one from HD online last year and it might have even come in a plain brown box, so no real design at all.

I can just see little kids getting all excited taking out the Menard's prop boxes from storage each year...like I said off-the-wall comment.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

my second lowes still has bug poison everywhere


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I was just asking about Xray Reaper on the Props board (static). I couldn't remember what it was called. So those aren't being made anymore? It only flashed one color, right? I wish that I'd been able to get one!



Penumbra said:


> Yes, that's the one I was talking about. Very cool, high quality prop. it's one of my favorite props in my collection. Although they went out of production two years ago,


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

GoS, I like the packaging too.  It's like part of the prop itself. I keep everything, no matter how small. It's just neat to compare the packaging of something from 2001 to that of something from today.

Also, I wish _I_ had gotten the head-dropping witch for, what, like $25? Oh well, at least I'll know this year if something is marked-down that drastically.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> my second lowes still has bug poison everywhere


Mine too. Just checked today grrrr


----------



## AuntBoo (Aug 24, 2011)

*Menards Animated Display and a Surprise*

I stopped into my local Menards yesterday, and, except for costumes, they are almost fully stocked. 

Here's the animated display:








They also had these cool Wanted posters:








And much to my surprise, look who I found hanging out:








I'd have to drag my Wally's out of storage to do a full comparison, but this one is pretty close. They had the one hanging up and 4 more on the shelf. They probably won't last long.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

We need a menards


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

AuntBoo said:


> I stopped into my local Menards yesterday, and, except for costumes, they are almost fully stocked.
> 
> Here's the animated display:
> View attachment 166302
> ...


That menards sure looks like my menards.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Picked up a few items today from Menard's. Bought a "Boo wall decal" packet and a few Lemax Spookytown items (Evil Scarecrow, Headless Rider, & Lighted Pumpkin Tree).


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

AuntBoo said:


> I stopped into my local Menards yesterday, and, except for costumes, they are almost fully stocked.
> 
> 
> They also had these cool Wanted posters:
> View attachment 166303


Here are cheaper versions at Dollar General. I'm guessing Menards are metal,DG are cardboard.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-finds-picture166307-dollar-general-items.jpg


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

Our Menards has most of their stuff up too. Saw a few things I would like to get.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

AuntBoo said:


> I stopped into my local Menards yesterday, and, except for costumes, they are almost fully stocked.
> 
> Here's the animated display:
> View attachment 166302


You're lucky yours still has the Ghost Reaper from last year. I wanted to buy him but never got the chance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

I made a video of my lowes


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Picked up a few items today from Menard's. Bought a "Boo wall decal" packet and a few Lemax Spookytown items (Evil Scarecrow, Headless Rider, & Lighted Pumpkin Tree).


Can you post pics of the tree? Ive been waiting to see that one before buying in online myself.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the video Halloweenprops4ever. Super nice of you to put together. LOL at the video style of it, kind of a mad dash to Lowes for the beginning of halloween mdse! My store was set up when I went there a week or so ago but I didn't have the time to try out the animated guys. Always nice to focus on the movement of them for future prop making with them. The mummy has a nice wiggling motion and that one skeleton with the hand in the air I saw as a rattlesnake tail movement.

I made a quick dash in yesterday at lunchtime and went back for one of the chalkboard statutes or whatever they call them. Plan to use on a food table most likely. My store had 2 versions, one with the 3 skulls on top and the other one the pumpkin head design (posted a photo of that version early in this thread). For writing purposes The 3 Skulls give you more useable space to write on so that's what I went for. Are there other designs I didn't see? The shelf label just said "assorted" but not how many.

Yesterday's trip in was a second location for me. They had a lot of the inflatables up on the top of the shelves, which my first store didn't. Sadly didn't see any other small mdse than what I saw in the first store. Guess that's it. Liked some of what they had last year and had hoped to find it again this year and pick up a few items. Oh well. This second location had NO witches. Saw only the lights alive skeleton. My guess is that Sarah the Sassy Witch will sell out.


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 11, 2011)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> I made a video of my lowes


The Mummy is the clear WINNER in the dance off!!!


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, my Lowes had pretty much everything but the life-size witch. I don't think there is even a price sticker for it yet. Is this the case in many stores? Kind of odd that they would not get them in everywhere.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

crazy4holidays said:


> Can you post pics of the tree? Ive been waiting to see that one before buying in online myself.


I'll try and get a pic for you tomorrow. I can tell you that I really like the way it looks. The lighting effect isn't the greatest, IMHO. There seems to be just a few lights inside that light up the entire tree/pumpkins, including the base. I think it would be better if each pumpkin had a light inside, but that would obviously make the prop cost more. I think I paid about $13.


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 11, 2011)

I almost bought one of the "jail breakers" at Menards. They had a reaper and a werewolf. Their heads pops in and out of a small jail window and and they talk. Cool BUT they seemed very flimsy. Does anyone have any experience with these? Do they last very long? Are they left over from last year? My store only had two. 

Also almost bought a light up reaper. There was one that was $59 with clear lights and spoke and the other one was was just the same guy naked for $39 (and no stand) but it lit up in colors and made spooky sounds instead of speaking.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

what did the reaper with white lights spoke?


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 11, 2011)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> what did the reaper with white lights spoke?


He wasn't turned on so I don't know. It just said on the box "clear lights" and says spooky phrases or something like that and the cheaper one without the mesh robe that had the colored lights said "spooky sounds."


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Good news. They finally put most / if not all of the Halloween stuff online for Menards:

http://www.menards.com/main/search....archy=&queryType=allItems&searchMode=&ipp=100


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

Halloweenfan said:


> Someone found Halloween stuff at Menards for this year on video. It's NOT me. It's a little shaky at times, but it's something.


I NEED those head ups zombie guys! I don't have this store near me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a photo of the two Chalkboard statues that I found at my Lowes. Nice for buffet/drink menu or message to ToTers (like Take One). Any other versions out there?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a photo of the two Chalkboard statues that I found at my Lowes. Nice for buffet/drink menu or message to ToTers (like Take One). Any other versions out there?


Those are very nice and look to be of good size, especially for the price.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

It looks like Lowe's will be having Night Fright Mike, or the "Life Size Skeleton Butler" as Gemmy calls him, will be at Lowe's this year. Here he is on their website: http://www.lowes.com/pd_499427-80668-61561_0__?productId=50042144&Ntt=gemmy&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dgemmy&facetInfo=


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a photo of the two Chalkboard statues that I found at my Lowes. Nice for buffet/drink menu or message to ToTers (like Take One). Any other versions out there?


I saw just the two styles when I stopped today; I wound up with the winged pumpkin version (a little over 15" in height, for those curious as to their size).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Regarding Fright Night Mike, Interesting. I see it on Gemmy's site now as selling thru Lowe's. I did not see this guy anywhere when I was there. Kind of scary that Lowe's website lists him as musical although Gemmy says he speaks spooky phrases. The one musical prop I bought at Lowes a few years ago was an owl that sang...your reaction was immediately "where is the audio cable to cut off the song?" He had great movement otherwise and his hooting was pretty good. 

BTW looking at Gemmy's site I see they have now moved into Halloween Costumes. I know I've seen many of these before. Wonder if Gemmy bought the designs or is just carrying them under their label. I like the adult skin mummy costume if it looks like the photo. Will be at Target.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

My husband bought me this at Lowes. It's really cool..it looks like real flames inside. The price was 34.98.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

It the flame different from the cloth over a fan method? Is it really more authentic looking? that could be interesting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm. I'd be interested to know as well. I don't recognize that box from Southern Halloween as being in my store. Has anyone else seen it at their Lowes? Kind of wondering if more has come in since my last trip. If they are stocking the Fright Night Mike butler guy then maybe there is more. 

@@Garthgoyle, I see you made it in for the the pumpkin king chalkboard guy. Pretty nice aren't they? I'm thinking a hard resin like some of the tombstones we've seen. And BTW guys I should have taken a photo of the back as well. It's a 360 degree item. The back is finished in the same texture "rock" as the front and sides.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> It looks like Lowe's will be having Night Fright Mike, or the "Life Size Skeleton Butler" as Gemmy calls him, will be at Lowe's this year. Here he is on their website: http://www.lowes.com/pd_499427-80668-61561_0__?productId=50042144&Ntt=gemmy&pl=1¤tURL=%3FNtt%3Dgemmy&facetInfo=


$159.00 !!! That's a rip off!  I'm shocked he's so expensive a lot of the prices are better this year than last year.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> It the flame different from the cloth over a fan method? Is it really more authentic looking? that could be interesting.


The flame is not cloth...it looks like the flame in those fake fireplaces.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh wow! that must look pretty cool in the pumpkin's face. I may have to see if my Lowes has these.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> $159.00 !!! That's a rip off!  I'm shocked he's so expensive a lot of the prices are better this year than last year.



Since I've been looking for halloween at Lowes the past few years this is about what many of the life-size props have been selling for. Depending on what they do I'd say $120 on up. I do think for a treat greeter type prop with just flashing eyes I'd think low end would be expected; i think it is triggered for audio as well. Add some moves like head dropping or stirring a cauldron with "smoke" and I'd gauge it to be more expensive. 

I'd have to see him in action to decide if I think he would be worth that to me. I think I paid that for my Lowe's pirate last year, but pirates I consider a more desirable prop and he did move his sword up and down too. The treat greeter witch I got from HD last year that Menards is carrying this year has the head dropping added and I think she would be reasonably priced as these things go at $159.

if you like it enough and don't need it for this year wait until halloween to look out for any markdowns on it.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

When night fright mike first came out though he was only $100 if I just had too at Walgreens and $130 at Kmart. I was able to get mine for $50 after Halloween. I'm just saying from personal experience its cool and all and I wouldn't of mind paying 100 for it if I just had to but that 60 extra dollars makes it kind of iffy especially in compression to the props sold at that price in the past.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I just helped setup the Halloween section at my local Menards store two weeks ago. A group of 4 of us set it all up in a matter of five days. They do have many of their items listed on their website for sale as well. I've heard that many of the other Menards stores will be if not already, setting up their Halloween section up.

http://www.menards.com/main/search....goryHierarchy=&queryType=allItems&searchMode=


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I was at Lowes today and they had out their Halloween items. Some really cool things, I did get the black glitter cat with the purple lights. They only had one left so I grabbed it.

Here is a pic of the cat I picked up:


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

*Home Depot*

Was just going to get some pvc for a prop - they had there Halloween stuff out and somehow the Tombstone ended up in my cart. About 2 feet tall and has depth to it - not to crazy about the color changing led eyes - but then again I don't have to turn them on. Made out of resin $14.98 - kind of a steal


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The one musical prop I bought at Lowes a few years ago was an owl that sang...your reaction was immediately "where is the audio cable to cut off the song?" He had great movement otherwise and his hooting was pretty good.
> .


I think I bought that same owl. He's pretty cool and has great movement and hooting. But the song totally stinks! I use him in my Pet Cemetery.

Is this it:

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/DaveNTracy/media/Halloween 2008/SUNP0001-1.mp4.html


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

chaney said:


> Was just going to get some pvc for a prop - they had there Halloween stuff out and somehow the Tombstone ended up in my cart. About 2 feet tall and has depth to it - not to crazy about the color changing led eyes - but then again I don't have to turn them on. Made out of resin $14.98 - kind of a steal


That is an _excellent_ buy for a resin tombstone.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for the heads up about this stone! It really is only $14.98. I bought it on the HD website and went and picked it up this morning. They still have 2 left and it is HEAVY. For $14.98 it is a FANTASTIC deal. OMG! I wanted to get more but didn't see any point in having more than 1 of the same stone.

Thanks again! 




chaney said:


> Was just going to get some pvc for a prop - they had there Halloween stuff out and somehow the Tombstone ended up in my cart. About 2 feet tall and has depth to it - not to crazy about the color changing led eyes - but then again I don't have to turn them on. Made out of resin $14.98 - kind of a steal


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

My HD has 12" foam pumpkins for $10.00. Even with coupons, I can't get them that cheap at Michael's or JoAnn's.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Got my skeleton from Menard's on Friday the 13th! He's already been lots of fun!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

went to menards a couple weeks ago and picked up one of the pumpkin candy bowl stand thingies leftover from last year. they didnt have the kicking scarecrow that i wanted so bad... but i really do love my candy bowl. was 100 last year, 50 this year. couldnt pass that up. as if the 2 candy bowls i had before werent enough lol.

heres a pic.










stands about 3.5 feet tall and weighs about 20 pounds. pretty solid. 

i dont know if my menards was fully stocked or not, havent been back since to see if they have more out yet.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

lisa48317, what is that skeleton made of? It looks identical to the one Walgreens had last year, but I thought it said online it was resin? Just wondering if it's worth the $40. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> lisa48317, what is that skeleton made of? It looks identical to the one Walgreens had last year, but I thought it said online it was resin? Just wondering if it's worth the $40. Thanks for the info.


I was wondering the same thing. No Menards in my state, but the website has them. Will they hold a position at all?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

It is similar to Walgreens. Lightweight plastic and the arms & legs are attached with looped wire. He's not a pose & stay. 

I'll edit this comment later once I go out the car and get some close-up pics. He's out buckled in the back seat of my car.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

mariposa0283 said:


> went to menards a couple weeks ago and picked up one of the pumpkin candy bowl stand thingies leftover from last year. they didnt have the kicking scarecrow that i wanted so bad... but i really do love my candy bowl. was 100 last year, 50 this year. couldnt pass that up. as if the 2 candy bowls i had before werent enough lol.
> 
> heres a pic.
> 
> ...


We picked up the same candy bowl stand a couple of years ago. It is highly detailed and a very cool piece. Nice score!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I really like that candy dish!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

The Crow 1994 said:


> We picked up the same candy bowl stand a couple of years ago. It is highly detailed and a very cool piece. Nice score!


i freakin love it.


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

The Crow 1994 said:


> We picked up the same candy bowl stand a couple of years ago. It is highly detailed and a very cool piece. Nice score!



mariposa0283/ The Crow 1994- Love this candy bowl stand!!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

North Dallas Home Depot


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

could you kindly take a closer picture of what seems to be a witch next to that giant skull please


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> could you kindly take a closer picture of what seems to be a witch next to that giant skull please


Not there now but I found it on their website 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/HOME-ACC...-Head-Witch-3302-63158/204002168#.UjksyT_m73E


----------



## Parr (Aug 16, 2011)

At Lowes, I picked up the Halloween Plastic LED Candle with Scenes Purple Lighted Tabletop Holiday Decoration. This is an electronic snowglobe in the shape of a candle - kind of hard to tell what it's like from the still picture, so here is a short video of it in action: 






It also comes in an orange version with witches instead of ghosts.

This is a flickering LED candle on top of a pillar that's filled with liquid and glitter. A small motor intermittently whirls the liquid around and that causes an inner plastic ring with ghosts and bats to rotate, giving the appearance that they are flying through the air.

It's a nice effect. The downsides are that there is a thin grey wire going up one side (to carry power to the LED), and that even when the glitter is rotating, you can see (and faintly hear) the motor mechanism.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

that candle looks better than i expected  i thought it was going to do the same lame thing as those cheaply made candles for christmas


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in Home Depot for a feather duster if I could find one (didn't have the Libman one I wanted although I can order it and have it shipped to my store for no charge), and to my surprise they actually had a small front-store facing endcap of Halloween. Nothing that I found at all exciting (especially like they had years ago with Gemmy witches/mummy/Dr. Shivers/animated reapers all being sold at one time), and no where near as interesting as Lowe's, but there was actually an endcap this year. A bunch of inflatables, a lit up spider I think, a grim reaper prop with silver tray, a witch prop, more inflatables, a caged skeleton. The reaper and the witch were not on display. 

_Of more interest to me at Home Depot was the pink Dow Corning Foamular boards they had for craft projects. 2x2s and ran 5.48. Think they might have been 3/4 inch. Can't believe I didn't check. While I think that having a craft size board is nice, for tombstones a 3-ft high one would be most useful. Guess they still don't get who all their customers are. They had giant sheets of thick Foamular and really in only one size, maybe priced in my area at 17-18 something. I am thinking about doing a sign and this giant size is overkill and too big for me to get home and the project board would cost me a fortune for all the pieces I would need to cut out lettering. Oh well at least worth a heads up here.


BTW the photo Texmaster posted is pretty much what I remember seeing. I didn't take any photos of the endcap and wish I had seen the request for one of the witch's box before I went there. _


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Expanded Polystyrene Foam Board at Home Depot and Lowe's*

HOME DEPOT:

Found this in Home Depot tonight. Craft size 2 ft by 2 ft Corning Pink Foam Board. My thought was though that it should be at least 3 feet but might be just the right size for someone's project.











LOWE'S:

BTW also went to Lowe's tonight and they are not carrying the Blue foam board anymore. Clearing out of the last of the Dow Fanfold 48 inch x 50 foot x 1/4 inch thick material. Only blue product they had left and marked down from 42.97 to 6.45. I didn't pick any up tonight but want to go back tomorrow and get some. Thought it might be nice to use cut out in lettering or designs and glued on to thicker material and giving some relief to the design. My store only had 4 of these bundled fanfolds left.

Instead of the Dow blue, they are now stocking their shelves with some company's Expanded Polystyrene. It was white. Now correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't this be essentially the same material as the blue and pink foam board as far as cutting through it? This is not the little compressed balls of white foam that falls apart all over the place when cut. I assume EPS is EPS regardless of the manufacturer.

Here's the sizes and prices I was seeing for it: 

4 x 8 ft x 1/2 in -- 6.95
4 x 8 ft x 3/4 in -- 7.98
4 x 8 ft x 1 in -- 12.98
4 x 8 ft x 1-1/2 in -- 17.98
4 x 8 ft x 2 in -- 23.98

These are SF Bay California items and pricing for a point of reference.


----------

